# VIP 622/722 limitations.



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm looking to go to Dish and get rid of the high priced Comcast cable service. Prices look good as well as the packages. I'm leaving Comcast because Comcast deemed that it was the right thing to do for their customers to remove the NFL network from us beginning May 1st.

Anyway, back to the topic on hand. I was wanting to know some of the limitations, if any, that either of these two receivers have. I think these are the HD models. If not, it's the HD DVR's I'm asking questions about. The types of limitations I'm asking about are things like series or, as TiVo puts it, Season Passes". I know DirecTV limits theirs, at the time I had it, to 50 SL's (Series Links) as well as 25 search hits. What about the search methods? Are they any good? I'm only looking for limitations in the DVR side of things. Here's a list.


1. Dual buffers?
2. Limit on series recordings?
3. Search look up features. Any good? Any limits as to how many can be stored? DirecTv stores only 25. Not good for me.
4. Anything else you know that I don't?


Thanks!!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have a Dish ViP622.

1. It has a buffer for all three HD tuners (2 sat and one OTA).

2. As far as I can tell you can record as many episodes of a series as will fit on the HDD, and after that you can add multiple external hard drives to archive your programs. There is a limit to the number of events that the recording memory can hold, it is atotal events limit and I believe it is about 250 or something.

3. the search is adequate and as with the events it is limited by the memory on the unit (every DVR has limits - there are NONE without).

4. I have no idea what you do not know.


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks! That helped a bit.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

The search function of the DVR itself is just okay IMHO but if you use Sling Guide from a PC, IPhone or Ipod Touch then the search options and capability are excellent in that you can search for actors, keywords, just about anything. It's still in BETA but free, which is a good thing and the App for the Ipod Phone / Touch makes a pretty cool remote, not good enough to replace the standard one, but better for searching, etc.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

The 622 is silver and has a smaller internal hard drive than the black 722. AFAIK, those are really the only differences. I have both and both have external HDs attached, but I still prefer the much larger recording space of the 722.

Good luck!


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Much is happening with regard to Dish ViP HD DVR's. The 722/622/612 are solid powerful units. The 722k is new and is apparently backordered, but it will give those of have off-the-air (OTA) TV signals a 4 receiver/recorder capability (2 OTA, 2 from satellite) once they get the bugs out.

Ignoring OTA for a moment, the units essentially have two receivers which allow you to record two signals while watching an existing recording or record one signal while watching one live. That's the satellite receiver/DVR side. The 722/622's have two separate sets of "TV out" plugs, one that can serve an HD or SD TV and one that can serve an SD TV. Thus the unit has a "single TV mode" as well as a "dual TV mode." 

What your configuration is in you home will determine your decisions. For instance, in our home there is only my wife and I and we watch TV together in our "home theater". If there are 5 people in your home each with his/her own TV that each watch separately at the same time, there are some issues with Dish you'll need to consider particularly if there are more than two HD TV's in that configuration.

To advise you better more information is needed by the group here.


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

I don't have Dish as of yet but price comparisons between Dish, Comcast and DirecTV, Dish has the best prices. I called them up just the other day to ask about the programming mainly and some very basic questions about the receivers. Basically, how many DVR's I'm allowed to rent. Four was the answer. I forgot what the leasing price was but the first receiver was free.

From the sounds of it, these two receivers seem to be "rock solid" as one has mentioned. That's good. And not too flakey either. well designed and good GUI as well. Easy enough to get around in not being too complicated where it takes a masters degree to figure it out.

I plan on switching over to Dish, but is there any hidden things I need to be aware of before I sign up? Billing issues or services that I need to know? Case in point. DirecTV will set you up with a new receiver you purchased from your local electronics store for hundreds of dollars but DirecTV never tells you about the 2 year commitment or that you will have to return it upon cancellation. I hate surprises like that. Anything like that about Dish? I already know I can get Dish WITHOUT any contracts or commitments and there will be an installation charge of $100.00.



Thanks for all the input. I feel I can get an honest opinion from a customer rather than the company. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Limits on leased units and extra charges aren't always clear. For instance, I pay less monthly for a 722 and a 612 then I would for two 722's because if I had a second 722 or a 622 I could feed four TV's independently while the 612 has only one set of outputs. The logic escapes me, but they charge what they charge.

The main thing is, get all the boxes you want up front with the original fees because they charge you to add one.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

Bista-Buster said:


> Basically, how many DVR's I'm allowed to rent. Four was the answer. I forgot what the leasing price was but the first receiver was free.
> 
> ...
> 
> I already know I can get Dish WITHOUT any contracts or commitments and there will be an installation charge of $100.00.


While 4 is a correct answer to the max number of DVRs leased, it assumes that each of them is a single OUTPUT DVR. A 612 is single (Solo), a 622 or 722 is a Duo (two independent outputs) You hit the max "leased" OUTPUTs at 4. There is no additional charge at signup for your 1st HD DVR, its $7/month lease fee is included with your programming subscription, but there would be a $5.98 DVR fee. You can save $0.98 for each DVR with a DVR Advantage setup, but for each HD DVR after the first, you would add $7/month receiver fee and $5.98 ($5 with DVR Advantage) DVR fee. There is no difference in monthly price between a 612 and 622/722 other than the Duo receivers have to be connected to a phone line or Internet to avoid another $5/month access fee (now called TV2 Receiver Connection fee on a bill). There is a difference if you wanted to watch independent programming in two rooms between a 722 and a pair of 612s. The 2nd 612 would add $7/month as a receiver fee plus its DVR fee (DVR fees are waived if you subscribe to AEP). There is a greater up front cost to add a 2nd 722 than if you add a 612 to the 1st 722.

Before you go with the No Commit for a new subscriber, be aware that the $300 early termination fee is $12.50/month for all remaining months of the 24 month commit. If you opt for the 24 month commit, you are better off financially even if you were to pay off the remaining 18 months and cancel service after 6 months. If you are willing to commit to 24 months, you can take advantage of a subscriber referral (ClubDISH) and get another $30. That also gives the referrer 10 $5 credits so check friends and family for DISH subs. It will also waive the $100 activation (install is free anyhow), give you 6 months of $25/month discounts on basic programming, no $10 charge for Bronze HD programming for 6 months, HBO & Starz free for 3 months, ... 
If you are still a subscriber 6 months down the road, you wouldn't have a commitment, but that comes with a "net cost" of:
$100 Activation
$150 6 $25 credits
$ 30 ClubDISH
$ 60 Bronze HD programming
$ ?? value of HBO and Starz to you

https://customersupport.dishnetwork.com/DishCart/corePackageSelection.do?method=prep
Pick a package, and keep adding another TV to see the initial and monthly cost for what receivers it adds to accomplish what you want.

Season Pass is just a Timer in DISH terms. You can probably find the exact limit in one of the sticky threads at the top of the 612/622/722 forum, but it was somewhere just under 100 Timers, but almost 600 Events. One timer can create a huge number of events if a station runs a show marathon all day.


----------



## TSR (Feb 7, 2009)

phrelin said:


> Limits on leased units and extra charges aren't always clear. For instance, I pay less monthly for a 722 and a 612 then I would for two 722's because if I had a second 722 or a 622 I could feed four TV's independently while the 612 has only one set of outputs. The logic escapes me, but they charge what they charge.
> 
> The main thing is, get all the boxes you want up front with the original fees because they charge you to add one.


You would be speaking of the TV2 Receiver Connection Fee. It is a $5 fee for the 2nd TV of a Duo Receiver, but if you simply plugin a phoneline to the receiver they waive the charge, plus you can pay your bill thru the receiver, order movies, etc. etc...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Charise said:


> The 622 is silver and has a smaller internal hard drive than the black 722. AFAIK, *those are really the only differences*. I have both and both have external HDs attached, but I still prefer the much larger recording space of the 722.
> 
> Good luck!


There is more - look for posts about BCM7412 and 7411.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

TSR said:


> You would be speaking of the TV2 Receiver Connection Fee. It is a $5 fee for the 2nd TV of a Duo Receiver, but if you simply plugin a phoneline to the receiver they waive the charge, plus you can pay your bill thru the receiver, order movies, etc. etc...


If you have DVR Advantage they waive the duo tuner fee without having a phone line hooked up (great for those with no land line, which is becoming more of an issue as some now just keep a cell phone).


----------



## scoobyxj (Apr 15, 2008)

phrelin said:


> *The 722/622/612 are solid powerful units.*.


I disagree with the 612 as being solid unit. I have seen many fail within a few days of service, and once had all four of the units on my truck turn out be DOAs. As well as have had mentioned to me that "We see the more 612's, and 522's (a SD reciever) come through here than any other models" by the RA department of out state warehouse.

Another difference in the 612 vs the 722/622's is the 612 doesn't have the dual buffer on the Sat tuners, as well as not having the option of PIP, or the ability to swap tuners.


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

Bista-Buster said:


> I don't have Dish as of yet but price comparisons between Dish, Comcast and DirecTV, Dish has the best prices. I called them up just the other day to ask about the programming mainly and some very basic questions about the receivers. Basically, how many DVR's I'm allowed to rent. Four was the answer. I forgot what the leasing price was but the first receiver was free.
> 
> From the sounds of it, these two receivers seem to be "rock solid" as one has mentioned. That's good. And not too flakey either. well designed and good GUI as well. Easy enough to get around in not being too complicated where it takes a masters degree to figure it out.
> 
> ...


Just remember if you have multiple DVR receivers, you will pay a $5.98 monthly fee for each additional dvr.

On a 211 receiver you can attach your own external hard drive and make it a dvr, for a one time $40 activation fee, but there will be no monthly dvr fee for the 211 reciever. Also, that is a one time fee for all your 211 receivers, so in theory you could have four leased 211 receivers with external hard drives attached to each, and no monthly dvr fees, with the only additional fee being the one time $40 activation fee.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

You may want to check into the DVR Advantage Program, and if you can plug any extra DVR's into the network. Saves money that way too.


----------



## Bista-Buster (Apr 15, 2006)

I found out that the 722 receivers are now $7.00 now. 

I was wondering. If I have two or more same type receivers, can these receivers be linked together through a network? Can a receiver that's in another room transfer a recording to another one in another room via network?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Bista-Buster said:


> I found out that the 722 receivers are now $7.00 now.
> 
> I was wondering. If I have two or more same type receivers, can these receivers be linked together through a network? Can a receiver that's in another room transfer a recording to another one in another room via network?


No.

The only way is to move something to an EHD then carry it over to the other receiver, plug it in and watch it or move it to second receiver and watch it.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Bista-Buster said:


> I found out that the 722 receivers are now $7.00 now.
> 
> I was wondering. If I have two or more same type receivers, can these receivers be linked together through a network? Can a receiver that's in another room transfer a recording to another one in another room via network?


You can use the External Hard drive option, which works, just isn't that fast. You can run coax(SD) or HDMI(HD) from the ViP722, to your other TV, and watch it that way. Anybody watching the DVR in the other room will only have 1 tuner though.
If you have a Home Network, and want to remove some of the fee's, use Dish DVR Advantage, Primary is free, and make sure all your other DVR's are plugged into the network or phone line, and you can avoid the fee's on those as well.


----------

